# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Arrival in the North Wing.

## Oneironaut Zero

*Blayne:*

Blayne opened his eyes to a haze of bright green. It took him a minute to adjust his vision and make out the sharp distinctions of individual blades of grass. Involuntarily, he took in a few deep breaths of air, surprised not to feel the smothering confines of a castle hallway. For all he could tell, as of now, he had simply fallen asleep in a field, and had ridden-out a vivid dream that he was now trying to piece together. One arm shifted before him, groggily placing a palm down upon the grass, groaning a little under his own weight as he struggled to lift himself up and elevate his perspective. His head was pounding and his body felt as if it had been asleep for weeks, numb to the motions of raising his chest from the ground and straining to support himself with one knee. He had to keep his head angled low, fighting to keep the intruding sun out of his eyes, his left hand rising to his forehead as if to touch-down upon the center of his headache, nursing the hammering pain between his eyebrows.

_What the Hell had just happened?_ He could still hardly see anything but a sunlit mess of various colors, spread orderly, among a lush green foundation - a garden, of sorts. But, the area seemed so vast. Surely this was no man-made garden, as it seemed to stretch on, forever, in each direction. Slowly, his eyes began to focus, and he could make out the pedals of each flower that surrounded him. He could feel the warmth of the sun bearing down upon his skin. He noticed, finally, the figure lying next to him.

The moment he noticed Breanna - lying, face down, in the grass beside him - his awareness heightened. His left hand shot out to her, fingers landing softly upon her back as if his touch, alone, kept her safe. His right hand curled around behind him and took hold of the katana's hilt, that rested at the small of his back, eyes - suddenly wide and alert - darting around the immediate area for any sign of a threat. Falling to his side, his gaze came to rest upon the stakes that lined his belt. He couldn't help but do a double-take, having not remembered having his stakes with him, recently. His mind tried its damndest to work back through the chain of events, but everything remained so elusive. He began to recall the episode with Asmodeus, and having tracked Breanna to the man/demon's castle. Every wandering memory began to work its way into position - up until the time he had found Breanna, that is. From then, until now, remained nothing but a blur.

"Breanna." He nudged her with a black glove, not able to help but notice how strange it felt to be wearing his gloves, when he could not recall having them back when he chased Breanna into the cold, and found her holed up in Asmodeus's castle. He only took a moment, though, to wiggle his fingers and let the realization that he was now wearing his gloves sink in, before nudging her again. "Bre? Breanna, wake up." As of now, it was simply faith telling him that she was alive, but he was not about to turn his back on faith. While his hand tried to rouse her, his eyes flitted vigilantly around the environment. He was definitely in some kind of garden, but the scale seemed absolutely ludicrous. It was just so huge - nothing like what he'd ever seen before. It took him a moment but, after some time, he could just barely make out the glisten of a glass dome covering the entire garden. Whatever this place was, it looked like it was, for some reason, domed off from the rest of the world. As nice a garden as this was; that was definitely not a welcome concept, and the longer he was awake, the more (equally unwelcome) memories of what they had just been through came flooding back to him.

"Breanna, _wake up_." He nuged her again, gently, praying that he had rescued her from the delirium that he had found her in. "...Where in the Hell are we?" The question was aimed more to himself than Breanna, but part of him still wished that she had an answer..._any_ answer.

----------


## The Goddess

Her eyes began to squint together, closing rather tightly. She felt as though someone struck her against the head several times giving her the worst throbbing sensation she had ever felt. She could hear Blayne calling for her and hear the concern in his voice, something wasn’t right and something was different.
Moments passed as did the throbbing within her head. Her face was planted against the soil of the ground, but enough to where her eyes could open slightly before her head shifted. Resting her cheek now against the ground, her eyes focused upon her hand. First her forefinger rose, then followed by the rest, she didn’t recall ever applying fingerless gloves upon her hands, or having long dark nails that seemed to be dipped in a burgundy paint.
Pushing her elbow back, using her hand to push against the ground, she forced herself into a partial lift of her upper body. Turning her head, her eyes drifted towards her husband, who seemed to be more confused as she was on how and way they arrived here .Lately her days seemed to be an endless journey for something, but never really given a reason as to why. Her mouth wanted to part with words, but nothing ever could come about, she didn’t know fact from lies, who was real and who wasn’t.
Dropping her head, her right brow perked as she looked at the attire she was in. Her arms slowly stretched out, as her eyes wondered up her right arm and then her left. ‘Why....?’ she spoke softly ‘How....?’ again she spoke. Her attire was that of mostly black, mostly revealing black, something a mother and soon to be once again should not wear, but she was still slender enough, not showing, to be able to pull of something as such.
Using her legs, she shifted herself to come to a full stand, her eyes still wondering over her attire. Long, black leather trench coat, open in the front, underneath a small leather top, slightly tight against her chest and tight leather pants, followed by black boots. ‘Blayne...’
Her head rose slightly, ocean toned eyes gazing confused towards him ‘What is going on....?’ she began questioning herself. Within her head was another confusing matter. Through all the questions and concerns spinning from one side to another, something else was lurking about though not revealing itself.
Her main concern rested within her thoughts, the secret....the secret that would cause Blayne to roll over and have a stroke, however that would have to be kept silent for now anyways. They had other things to talk about and to figure out. Suddenly Breannas expression changed when she heard ‘What’s wrong, Breanna, can’t take pressure?’ coming from a familiar voice. Breanna chose to ignore that voice, for now anyways, however the expression upon her face changed dramatically, before she realized it.
A fake smile broke over her face, a nervous yet angered smile all mixed into one. ‘I suppose we should....I don’t know perhaps see if we can find some place close...’she spoke. She wasn’t sure why she ignored other things she wanted to say to Blayne or what was messing with her mind, but she knew soon it would all come about and some conversations would not be pleasant and others more shocking.
Turning her glance once more towards her husband, a smirk formed, not one of her own, but one he had seen before, a very long time ago. ‘Shall we?’

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

He felt her stirring beneath the touch of his fingertips, his gloved hand moving gently across her back and cupping beneath one of her arms, steadying Breanna as she stood to her feet. It was only then that he noticed what she was wearing. This was, definitely, no outfit that he'd ever seen her in, before. He tried to think back to Asmodeus's home, his mind retracing the scene, despite the cobwebs that adorned his mind. He remembered that she had been wearing a very nice gown - again...one that he had never seen before, and that he figured was given to her by the demon that took her in. Because of the perilous state that he found her in, he had barely even had time to take notice of the dress, and this new realization that she had been wearing a strange man's gift would have burned his blood, had he not known that she was damn-near naked, beneath her cloak, when she stormed out of their mansion. This brought him around, though, to her _other_ new outfit. Where in the hell did _this_ come from? It didn't even seem like something Breanna would usually wear.

As Breanna stood, Blayne's mind worked on overtime, trying to answer the same, short, open-ended questions that she was trying to ask. His attention to her attire had then brought him back around to his own. The jacket that he now remembered having thrown on, when heading out into the winter chill, was gone. He was left in a sleeveless black shirt - more of a tank-top than the jersey-cut shirt he normally wore under his armor, while hunting - made of a mesh of tiny holes, throughout. Aside from the shirt with the narrow-cut shoulders, everything else seemed pretty normal. He still had his black leather pants, with the cuffs tucked into the shin-high, black combat boots with the steel toes. His eyes kept touching down upon the glistening stakes that hung from the low-slung, golden belt, still not able to figure out just how it was that they were now at his side. 

Finally convinced that there was no threat within visible range, Blayne's right hand dropped from the katana at his back, both his hands then coming up in front of him and tugging at the unfamiliar shirt, trying to piece the fragmented portions of his consciousness together. As if the ignition of the wildest torch, his mind became, once more, acquainted with the memories of his journey into Breanna's mind. He remembered the familiar presence of her demonic alter-ego, and the severity of trying to release Breanna from her stupor, back at the castle. 

...He remembered, then, her singing of "Hush, Little Baby..." as she cradled her stomach, trying to shield her senses from her nightmares. He realized, once again, that she was pregnant.

Silently, he wondered why she had not told him. Having not drilled far enough into her mind to figure out why, he was completely at a loss. Initially, the thought pained him, but he understood that there was much that had happened, recently, that neither one of them fully understood - and, being in this unfamiliar realm, this was hardly the time or place to bring it up. He was then broken from his reflection by the sound of her voice, requesting that they go someplace close. His light blue eyes flicked over toward her as if he, himself, was just awoken from a trance. About to answer, he saw something upon her face that made his racing heart skip a single beat -- a smirk. His rational mind nearly screeched to a halt, but his heart won out and he dismissed, for the most part, her expression - which was definitely out of place, at such a strange moment in time. To their front, there was a rise in the garden, the horizon seeming not but a few dozen yards away from them. "That may be easier said than done," he replied, a slight quirk of his eyebrow being the only signal that he sensed something strange about her expression. "For all we know, we could be in the middle of nowhere." He motioned, with his head, toward the top of the hill. "Lets head this way. Maybe we can get a better view of the land from that height."

Slowly, he made his way forward, looking back over his shoulder and letting an arm fall behind, awaiting to wrap around her waist upon her approach. He wanted nothing more than to believe that they were both oriented and in a stable frame of mind - however, again, on the inside, he could not fight the notion that something (else) just wasn't right. After a step or two, not quite losing stride, his eyebrows drew in with a subtle suspicion. As if struggling to even voice his concern, he finally asked "...Are you alright?"

----------


## The Goddess

Strangely enough a conversation between her and Blayne was not going to happen right away. Sure she followed his lead, but moving within his arms would not be wise at the moment. She was fighting with another part of her that was trying its best to escape. Blayne was all to quick to pick up on things going on with her and she knew that all to well. Breanna had a choice, she could use what happened to them before with the ‘assumed’ affair or she could completely ignore him. Since Blayne was not much of an ‘Deal with being ignored’ person, she went with her first choice. As his arm came behind him, she gave a small shake of her head ‘I’m not ready to even be that close yet’ she had spoken quietly.

She felt like she had been keeping so much from him and that there wouldn’t be enough time to explain what she needed to. The talk between a husband and wife was sacred to her, a relaxing time to let everything out and be as open with each other as possible and now was not that time.

Breanna’s fingers closed tightly, forming into fists, not because she was mad. She felt the presence within her trying desperately to free itself. Chilling tingles ran along her arms causing Breannas thoughts to become more serious on this matter. She had to come up with something to get Blayne away from her, even if to try attempting to get rid of the presence. A battle begin inside of her head, the voice threatening her. Before anymore could be said within the walls of her thoughts, she yelled out ‘Blayne, let’s just go our separate ways here, okay?’ words she did not want to say, words she would regret, words that would destroy her husband.

Without even a slight look towards Blayne and without giving him a chance to say much of anything, she began to walk away from him. ‘There, now you want me then fine you have me but you won’t get him’ she spoke softly. But the presence could only laugh at Breanna’s attempt to keep Blayne away, even the presence knew that would not work by any means.

Breanna felt any way she went this was a battle she was going to fail in, she had so much to protect. Her husband, her unborn child and of course she couldnt help but to think of her son as well. Perhaps it was best she just went away from it all, but hell she didn’t even know where she was. She didnt know if she was sane or completely insane, if she was dreaming or if this as reality. The one thing she was certain of and that this was a mind trip she would never forget.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Blayne stopped in his tracks. 
The awkwardness of their present situation came flooding back to him, full force. At their last encounter, Blayne had been convicted of adultery, in the eyes of his wife, and here he was, acting as if everything was straight, between them. Of course, he could not be blamed as being completely ignorant, because he knew the truth. It was simply a matter of getting Breanna to understand the truth. That, he was sure, would be easier said than done. 

His welcoming arm fell at his side, a frustrated sigh spilling from his nostrils, knowing that there was probably a difficult road ahead of him, in respect to his relationship. "Bre..." He began to walk after her, taking a much more diplomatic tone than the last time he'd spoken to her - when he was feeling insult and anger at being, for the first time, accused of seeing another woman. He'd figured himself in much more a position to be arrogantly defensive, back then, but now they were in a strange land, after his basically riding into Hell to bring her back to him. He knew that splitting up, in this place, could very well mean his never seeing her again, and that was definitely not something that he could afford to let happen. "...Breanna, don't do this. Look at me." A single telekinetic impulse took a hold of his body, mid-stride, carrying him into - seemingly - an instantaneous step. Almost supernaturally, he was now in front of Bre, walking backward to adapt to her pace, trying to gain her gaze. "I was never with anyone else. When you left the mansion, I found out what had happened. It was that vampiress - the one you'd had a few run-ins with, back in Eden. The dirty-blonde one...I don't even know her name. She set me up." Adjusting his footsteps a bit, he turned his body and slowed his pace, until he was walking right beside her, facing the same direction she was. "Before coming after you, I'd checked the room for any sign of intrusion and she attacked me when I found her hiding in the closet. I'd almost killed her, but another vampire, a male, stopped me from the window. Obviously, he had been watching over her and waited until the last moment before coming in, to save her ass." Blayne could hardly believe, himself, how lame the truth really sounded. Had he not been there, when it all went down, he probably wouldn't have believed the story, either. He almost began to tell her about how he'd cut his hand, grabbing for his sword when he was fighting the woman who framed him, but, when he took an involuntary glance at his palm, the wound was nowhere to be seen. Completely puzzled at this, he decided to leave that part out.

He was not about to let this go, though. Blayne was always on the lookout for a dangerous situation, and he wasn't the least bit comfortable, in this place. "All attitude aside..." he shrugged, remembering his disposition, when last they spoke. "You _know_ me. I would never have done that to you." His eyes shifted to each direction. "And I don't know where we the Hell we are, but I'd rather not wander around here without you and knowing that you honestly believed that I'd betrayed you, like that."

----------


## The Goddess

Blayne was going to make this difficult for Breanna. On one hand she couldnt blame him for being so protective, but on the other hand she couldnt blame herself for protecting him.Without further hesitation on answering or replying to anything he may have said, she waited for him to complete his words. Blayne, it is not that I dont trust you, I do...I mean perhaps I do, I dont know right now.I just know that we shouldnt get to close she spoke quietly. Everything coming out of her mouth was a lie. She did want to hold him, she did want to feel his lips, but something was stopping that and Breanna was growing to hate it more and more as the moments passed.

We really shouldnt even be speaking about this to be honest. We should, however, try to find out why we are here and where here is.

As like many days that had passed recently, Breanna wasnt feeling herself, due to carrying child. And it wasnt moments after she felt the water sensation burst through her mouth, that she was leaned over, but only left to dry heave, since she had nothing to eat. While bent over and feeling as though she was going to fall out on the ground right then and there, the voice she hated within her thoughts wouldnt give in.

To have your husband and a new child, Breanna what will you ever do? Well let us leave it and only the child, the husband will be...gone. the voice laughed out.

I am avoiding you for a reason, perhaps you havent got the hint of that you will never be released again. Breanna spoke within her thoughts harshly.

Ah, I see you still have no faith in what I can do. Let me prove it to you the voice spoke.

Breanna could feel a sensation coursing its way through her veins, then sudden blackness to her. During the blackness, the spirit decided to give Blayne a mere taste of what he was to expect. By now he was fustrated with Breanna anyways and her thoughts of him, or what he thought she thought of him. For a blink of a moment, she had forced Breanna;s head to turn and to glance up towards Blayne, only it wasnt Breannas eyes he would be looking into. Blayne would be looking into the one who had an obsession with his death, the one who had an obsession of controlling his wifes body and anything that may come along with it.

Slowly Breannas formed rose from the bent over position. The spirit glanced around the area for only a moment before speaking I doubt you want me to hurt your unborn child, so when the time comes I suggest you do nothing more then die peacefully. and with a smirk, she would leave him wondering. 

Eyes closed then came to an open once more, leaving Breanna slightly confused as to why she blacked out and what happened within that time frame.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

His head flitted to one side, showing a bit of exasperation at Breanna's trying to put off the issue. No sooner had he begun to try to reason with her, he watched her stop and fold over, moving in, instinctively, and placing a hand on her back. Breanna didn't quite know but, as per earlier occurences, Blayne knew about her pregnancy. "What is it?"

His head snapped back, subconsciously acting on the defense when Breanna's eyes suddenly clicked up in his direction, wide and feral. His right foot swung backward, abrasively, against the fresh grass, his body tensing somewhere in between dropping into a defensive stance and brief paralyzation, due to a struggle to process what he'd just seen. That look was so familiar that it sent an undeniable chill down his spine, ressurrecting ghosts of memories that he could have sworn, before now, were discardable.

The tone in which she spoke to him was so familiar, that he seemed to hear it more in his own head, than with his ears. Suspicions confirmed, he turned the half step backward into another step back with his other foot, left hand dropping down near the stakes in his belt, fingers sprawled. Though he went for his stakes, he would never have any intention of actually impaling Breanna. He did know, instead, that a sharp blow to the head - with the dull side - was, often, enough to awake her from the possession. He did, of course, dread having to do that, just as well.

Before he could even process the words to reply, he saw life - albeit a bewildered life - return to his wife's eyes. His jaw hung open, for a moment, practically frozen in place as he gazed back at her. He could see her confusion - familiar as it was; the same as every time she became 'herself' again - and it more-or-less matched his own. 

"...You've got to be kidding me..." he said, to no one in particular. "...Breanna?" he asked, quietly, squinting his eyes in the sun, that now seemed overbearing while he tried to analyze her features for any, lingering, traces of the demon. "...you do know what just happened, right?" His not asking her if she was herself again, and going straight into the question about the demon, was displaying his faith that Breanna was back to herself, however, the gloved tips of the fingers of his left hand did, discretely, touch down upon the top of one of the stakes, the involuntary movement showing, more than anything, that he was as ready as possible for whatever would happen next.

----------


## The Goddess

She had indeed knew what happened and now she was caught between a rock and a hard place. It seemed one lie was going to lead into several small ones if she did not come clean about many things at this moment. One thing that did cross her mind was the simple fact she was carrying his child, so in once sense she had to protect the child from both situations at hand, her husband and the demon.

Once more her life was falling apart at the seams. Her husband wore this look of shock, complete shock that she had only seen once before. All she could do for moments was stare at him, to wonder if all this could actually be real or if she would wake up from this horrible nightmare. It wasnt long ago she was in her new manor, thinking she had the perfect husband, and thinking life could get no better. Within a blink of an eye, she thought him to cheat, took off, got trapped by a male demon, found out she was pregnant and then sucked into whatever this may be.To top of all the drama she was now beginning to go through the being possessed stage but the past demon inside of her.

I know what happened, Blayne, I am not blind to the fact. I just know know what in the hell you want me to say about things, I am confused, I have so many things on my mind that now would be the perfect time just to let some of it out. she spoke throwing her hands upwards, then allowing them to fall at her sides. First of all let me run you off by telling you that I am carrying your chi... the words stopped, as if time stopped completely. The area grew silent, enough to where if a pin had dropped upon a stack of hay, it could be heard.

Breanna stood blankly, no expression and still the partial movement of her mouth held in place. Slowly, her lips fell closed, each corner of her her working upwards, tightening into a smirk. A sarcastic disappointed look ran along her face, though it was not the expression of his beloved wife. Damn, she almost told you. You know, I wonder why she hasnt told you of your child? Do you think maybe her and the astonishing demon had an affair? Eh, No. She is to pure to ever lead you to think that. Maybe it is because she thinks you were untrue to her. This could work in my favor, I could simply keep convincing her what a worthless man you are to deceive her, bring her defenses down until she can actually release me fully. Calmly spoken. I honestly cant wait to get my hands on you, though they have been on you a few times before, just not as violent, but you never complained, did you? a gentle chuckle came from deep within.As you can already begin to see, your wifes defenses are slowly coming down. Then a thought struck the demon. Wouldnt it be wonderful to know a demon would give birth to your child? Mmm, or to have you as a slave, allowing you to watch the tormenting that would come of your own seed? This is almost to fun.

Most demons are on the Psychotic verge of anything, as was this one. She was a mind player.Both hands moved along the stomach of Breanna. Long nails pressed against the flesh, dragging slowly across, drawing trickles of blood. To begin.... She laughed. Her right hand quickly lifts, midways, pointing her forefinger upwards Before you even think about coming close to me, remember, right now I am only partially here, so anything that would possibly happen, would lead your wife to catch it all. She could come back within seconds, if she wanted to. So stand back and simply enjoy the show, Blayne.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Although already aware of the secret of their unborn child - that Breanna was about to disclose - Blayne practically hung in suspense, waiting for her to simply let it out. How his heart sank, when he saw the vicious smile adorn her face, again. Bre's eyebrows had sunk into their malicious niche, transforming her into that picture of a most beautiful Evil, that Blayne so loathed. There was no way around it - the demon was in overwhelming control of his wife's body. 

The initial shock of having been confronted by Breanna's old alter-ego slowly began to stale. The gears were starting to turn in Blayne's head, and he was beginning to get his bearings, once again. With a patient subtlety, his stance relaxed, fingers lowering themselves from the welcoming proximity of his stakes. Defiantly standing up straight, he began to pace a wide semi-circular walk around Breanna's form, keeping far enough away not to cause the demon too much alarm, taking in the words that the demon uttered, through her, but showing more and more dettachment in his expression. He had full knowledge that this was a being that _loved_ to hear "herself" talk, and would go on for ages, spitting out hollow verses of egocentric bullshit, to get under his skin.

For a moment, while walking in an unannounced arc around her, Blayne had begun to let the bantering-on of the demon seep into the background, trying to devise a plan of engagement. He hadn't intended to make any sort of gameplan apparent, and would have acted upon the element of surprise, had he chosen to attack, but all of his silent plotting suddenly came to an end, when he saw the nails biting into the flesh of Breanna's belly, and the slender streams of blood that followed them.

'Breanna' barely had enough time to finish her next few sentences, before Blayne's left hand swung up, pointing an accusing finger at Breanna that practically mirrored her own. "_Enough!_" he belted out, through clentched teeth, his blue eyes showing a fire within them that burned more intensely than it had in some time. He stopped after a few short steps, his side still facing her, index finger outstretched. "You play a fucking dangerous game, demon. I'll give you that. As a 'hell-born _Bitch_', you've certainly earned your recognition. You've played me before, behind the shield of using Breanna's form as your shell - Ok. You've caused her an untold amount of mental torment while having your 'fun', over the years - Fine. Two points." His head shook slowly with his following words, expressing the severity of his determination. "But, I _swear_ to you that, if you continue to threaten either the life of my child or any more physical harm to my wife, then I will do _whatever_ is in my power to stop you - even if that means jeapordizing either my own life, Breanna's mental health, or both, to draw you out."

This was no empty threat. Given any alternative, Blayne would work to find a way around this problem, without harming anyone at all, except the demon. However, taking into account his uncertainty of how far this demon was willing to go, to remain on top, he knew he'd better be prepared to make even the most ultimate sacrifices. All hopes of a well-thought-out game-plan were gone, at this point. Within his conscious mind, Blayne tried to frantically decide whether he would have to use telepathy to draw-out or destroy the demon - which, he knew, meant the chance of permanently damaging Breanna's mind - or telekinesis (whether on himself or Breanna's body) to advance with a, following, physical technique. Though, now having a reduced reflex speed - as his focus was divided between the possibility of using either ability - he left himself at the disadvantage of being more vulnerable to attack, left without the time to choose a plan of action that didn't put either Breanna or himself in danger.

----------


## The Goddess

Obviously Blayne had not realized that the demon itself knew how Blayne worked and was more then prepared. She knew very well how Blayne played with his mind to gain control of a situation, therefore her thoughts were more then clear of anything. There was once she was no demon, there was once she was mortal, known as a high priestess.She controlled her own coven, but possessiveness of being eternal took control of her, leading her to perform spells. She stopped at nothing to get what she wanted and most always succeeded.

Little did anyone know her name or much about the priestess, however Breannas father knew plenty. Breannas father and the priestess had a long affair which lasted years. Upon Breanna’s father ending the affair, the priestess did not take the news well and vowed to make sure life upon the Darkhearts would be a living hell. She did the one thing that would turn Breanna’s father against her for life, the priestess placed her own spirit within his daughters. This would later cause Breanna’s father to hate her and use the spirit against her.

Her form backed up a few steps, her eyes never leaving his own as she watched to see what would happen during this process, yet inside of her Breanna was causing a bit of a stir and annoying her with senseless begging and pleading. Both arms extended outwards from her sides. Her right hand opening, revealing her palm as her fingers spread. The point of a blade punctured through the palm of Breannas hand, slowly moving outwards, leaving a steam of blood to curl around her wrist and towards the earths floor. The length of the blade grew, gliding against her palm until the hilt came forth. Fingers curling the hilt tightly. ‘You see, Blayne, If I tell you my initial goal in this whole matter, you might get a little pissed. HOWEVER, just to piss you off I am going to tell you. You see, she is with child, a child that...Well let us just say the right gender so to speak for me to continue to ‘live’ on once something happens to Breanna and still have my goal of the tormenting of the Darkhearts. So it is time to remove you from my path.’

The only way at the time was to simply block Blayne's mind from enter her by any means possible. This was a battle he would not so easily gain control of. Her eyes wandered from right to left, a smirk upon her lips as she thought the words of a spell to herself, mentally - a spell to keep Blayne from telepathically getting into her head. She became wise this time..She would use his own wife's powers against him to block any means of getting to her or Breanna, leaving Breanna alone and weak, again giving her the upper hand in the situation. Breanna would not be able to hold up without hearing her husband reassuring her all would be well. Weakness is such an unpleasant thing.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Blayne's teeth could have shattered, gritting them together at the sight of the blade which sprung from the flesh of his wife's palm, and the thought of the demon's planning to resurrect itself through his child. Every muscle in his body tightened. Had he been working upon impulse, alone, he would have launched a full-on attack, and tried to find some way to subdue her. This, though, was a delicate situation, and he knew he had to keep his calm long enough to figure out how to keep this demon at bay, without harming his wife or unborn child. So, he kept himself in position. He decided that a frontal assault would probably not be the best way to go, and sent out a telepathic channel toward Breanna's mind. Blayne (usually) had a very strict rule about using his telepathy upon others. In any social situation, it was the ultimate invasion of privacy, and it left him at the disadvantage of being only partially attentive to the physical world, but this was a very grave situation, and diving into Breanna's mind was, once again, the most logical tactic.

He was unpleasantly surprised, though, to find himself meeting a 'brick wall' - so to speak - when trying to enter Breanna's mind, his frustration evidenced by a slight narrowing of his eyebrows. He knew that Breanna had no telepathic abilities, but that she was a spellcaster. The thing that worried him, though, was that he did not know if this mental blockage was something achieved through manipulation of Breanna's powers, or through one that was purely attributed to the demon, "herself." Whatever the case, though, he was sure that telepathy was not going to be something that would easily win this skirmish for him. He was never one to meddle, too much, into Breanna's spells. He knew that she had ample time to practice her powers, when he was not around, and probably knew plenty of spells that he did not know about, but this would prove to be a major drawback, in this situation. If this was, in fact, a power born of the demon, "herself", then there could be many more surprises in store for him.

The stumped expression faded and gave way to a subtle smirk, Blayne, bringing his right hand up over his shoulder. "Fine..." he declared, accompanied by the scrapping sound of his katana leaving it's sheath, drawing it out with his hand and bringing it down in front of him. He gave no other verbal acknowledgement that he'd even tried to enter Breanna's head. "...we can do this the hard way." Discarding any attempt at telepathic control as futile, Blayne knew that he was going to have to force this demon to relinquish control of Breanna's mind, even if that meant knocking her unconscious and carrying her to civilization. 

He switched, immediately, to a telekinetic focus, his mind locking down on his own body and preparing to throw himself forward. Wasting no more words, his body rocketted toward Breanna, employing his 'superhuman' speed - possible through telekinetic propulsion - and becoming visible as nothing more than a streak, to the human eye, as he moved in toward her, his eyes watching the blade in Breanna's hand, cautiously. Within the first second or two, he had passed Breanna's left side, and dug his heels into the grass, anchoring himself to a stop, behind her, and spinning the katana half a turn in his hands. Rotating his upperbody backward, counterclockwise, he swatted the sword back toward the back of Breanna's head, razor's edge facing the sky, and aimed to crack her over the back of the head with the flat side of his sword, to knock her out.

----------


## The Goddess

Two emotions were dragging within the head of Breanna, one being the cold-hearted demon, caring of nothing but herself. The other the wife of the man becoming irrational. The only thing Breanna could do was see a glimpse of what was going on, but something had her to where she could not even converse with her husband. There seemed to always be a rise and fall between the two of them. Breanna felt a million miles away from Blayne, she felt as though she was failing him as his wife. All these years, Breanna had held strong to her vows and was faithful and true to him. She meant I do when they exchanged those words.

Some way she had to reach Blayne before this got out of hand. Could love break the mind barrier between the two. The Demon seemed trapped by Blaynes words, so just maybe she could attempt. Through her mind she concentrated, she knew she didnt have much time, for the battle was beginning, she could feel the anger raging into her husbands soul. Protect our child and I  from the storm that surrounds us, My Love she spoke softly. That would be all that was allowed to be spoken before something else got her attention and could have paused the beating of her heart. 

Reality was the fact the demon and Blayne was about to engage into a battle. Blayne had managed to confuse the demon by his movements, but not fast enough to prevent her from stopping his upcoming attack towards her. The demon herself was not pleased with his actions. Her knees bent, hands dropping to the ground. Her form rolled to the right, upon her back, missing the flat side of his sword. The demons nose flared. Her legs stretched outwards, her form levitating upwards, leaving her feet flat upon the ground. She was now to Blaynes side, only slightly more back to him, enough to where he would have to turn his head to see her. 

Her teeth gritted against one another.Her feet was firmly planted against the earths soil as her upper body spun to the right and then quickly back towards the left. Lifting her left elbow, she sent her elbow towards the back, near the spine of the mid section, of Blayne. This was in means of knocking him forward in enough time to get herself situated.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

While coming in, he caught just the hint of Breanna's true self. In his mind, these were words that he already held into high regard, as he had no intentions of endangering his wife or unborn child in this fight, and would do everything he could to protect them. This was, however, not something that would stop his attack, cold. He figured that the longer this fight went on, the more of a danger Bre and his child would be put in, so this was definitely a matter of business before sympathy. Though they have had their quarrels before, Blayne was never comfortable while having to fight the demon that wore his wife's skin, but hesitation is a fool's game, and he knew that he would have to subdue her, however possible. The words of his wife did affect him, though, causing him only a slight bit of lag as he took them in. This migh or might not have caused him to miss his, intended, one-shot victory but, whatever the case, this was obviously going to get a little messier than he'd wished it would.

His sword left a heavy "swoosh" sound as it cut through the air, flat side first, Breanna's body having dipped down beneath it, just before the point of impact. His rotation had brought him around to a position where his back was facing Breanna, Blayne cocking his head to one side to see behind him just as his feet planted firmly, adjusting to his new direction. He saw Bre's head pop back up into view, when she hovered to her feet. He allowed himself an expensive pause while he waited the fraction of a second it took to see what kind of move she was going to make while his back was turned. He saw the coil of her strike, the way her body jerked to the right before tensing and sending itself rotating back to the left, the elbow jetting out toward what would be his spine - a possibly lethal blow, were it allowed to connect with him.

[Edit: Bah, this next one is kind of a hard move to explain. Hope it's not too hard to follow.]

His own rotation returned, turning hard to the left, counterclockwise. He brought his left foot from the ground, mid-spin, swinging the shin back around toward Breanna's oncoming elbow while his body turned. Within the turn, he'd leaned his torso just out of the reach of her elbow, his left shin coming around and parrying the elbow with a hard, swiping motion. Since this was Breanna's left elbow, Blayne's shin had come around from even farther left, and pushed relentlessly to her right. Blocking the elbow from the left side and pushing it right, to parry, he calculated that the force would cause Breanna's body to jerk lightly to her right, feeling the force of his defense, leaving him with a perfect opening for an instantaneous counter.

His left foot already in the air while he spun, shin parrying the elbow, he jumped off of his right foot as well. As his counter-clockwise rotation shin-kicked Breanna's elbow away from him, his right foot ascended also, jumping himself into a second kick, with his _right_ foot, that would follow his defensive shin by merely fractions of a second. His upper-body leaned back, both legs stretching toward her Bre. While one leg pushed Bre's elbow off to her right, most likely turning her back to him, the second leg swiped up with a heavy kick to what would be the back of her head, aiming, again, to knock her unconscious. With the way he twisted sideways, the motion would bring him into a corkscrew flip, his left foot blocking the elbow while his right attacked. Whether he missed with his right foot or connected, his momentum was enough to rotate him so that he landed the barrel-roll flip facing Breanna, ready for (what he hoped wasn't going to be) her next attack.

----------


## The Goddess

Agitated was what the demon was becoming. Obviously Blayne was attempting new ways of plain irritating her and he knew it very well. The movement was quick, which he was performing, but she could sense something, as if a feeling of someone behind one watching them. She bent at her knees, thus allowing Blaynes legs to go over her head as he spun around. Just as he was in the air spinning, her form laid upon the ground, rolling to the right and out of harms way. Her sword was still in hand as she pushed herself off the ground and to a stand.

Upon Blaynes landing, the demon began to slowly move to the right. Several feet were between them. Eyes locked upon the form of Blayne, he was sly with his moves, so to study each movement he made would be the wisest for her at the moment. Each leg crossed over the other as her form kept gliding to the right, yet in a circular form around him. Fingers curled the hilt of the sword tightly, holding the tip of the blade outwards pointing to towards the form of Blayne.

Beads of sweat curled along her forehead, rolling in stream formation along her face. Her face was a pale white, with darkened rings under her eyes. A vision one would not like to remember of his wife. Thinking back, the demon recalled the previous encounters she had with Blayne. He had two weaknesses, his wife and his son. Since she had one already, she would use the other to mess with his mind.

Her head lowered, pressing the underside of her chin, just barely off her chest, as her eyes remained locked towards Blayne. Slowly her eyes drifted to the right towards the right of Blayne. Her mind began to concentrate, taking the vocal sounds of his son into play. From a distance Blayne would hear the calling of his son, a distance to far for the eye to see a figure, Blayne would have to go in search of the voice to find it. ‘Father, are you here?’ a few times it would be spoken. She hoped by using this, she would be able to take Blaynes mind of her long enough to be concerned with his son. ‘Father, I need help’ would only add heat to the burning kettle.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

The barrel-roll of a kick swiped through the air, missing Breanna's head by a few mere inches. After an almost dizzying rotation, both feet landed heavily upon the ground in a position that had him facing Breanna, Blayne studdering into a single step backward, to steady himself, stopping in a defensive stance that was obviously ready for some sort of counter-attack from her. When none came, though, he allowed himself only a moment to relax - to gather his senses and plan his next chorus of movements. 

Just before taking the offensive again, and moving in toward Bre, he was stopped in his tracks. The familiar voice of his son seem to ring out to him from the vast expanse of grassland, behind him. At first, the only sign of his acknowledgement was a slight twitch of his neck, steely blue eyes dropping from Bre's position and flicking discretely within their sockets, obviously showing that his attention had been moved from his opponent to the possible whereabouts of his son. It was obvious that he didn't want to completely take his eyes off of Breanna, because such a gesture could leave him open to attack. With everything that had happened, so far, he wasn't even sure that his telepathy was working, but he decided it would be best to give it a shot. 

A telepathic scan radiated outward from him, in all directions. When he couldn't feel Breanna's presense, even though she was standing right in front of him, it didn't surprise him all that much, as he had already tried to hack into her mind a little while ago. The demon did a good job of making sure this wasn't possible. When he couldn't feel his son's presense, though, he became worried. He had no idea of what was going on in this place, and he could not rely on his mind, alone, to be convinced that his son was not around. So, throwing caution to the wind, slightly, he turned around, facing the opposite way. He saw nothing over the horizon, but was not about to let that deter him from the possibility that his son was nearby, knowing that, should the demon get a hold of Blayne Jr., unspeakable things might occur.

He had to get away. He had to make a clean sweep of the area, to make sure that what he heard was an illusion. So, to do that, he had to give himself a moment to search. With his back turned to Breanna, Blayne's telekinesis fired up within his mind, prepared to execute two sequential commands. At first, he threw his shoulders back in Breanna's direction. A telekinetic force launched backward from his brain, taking aim on where he knew Breanna was standing. With no indication that he was actually using telekinesis, he knew that she would have a hard time evading the invisible force as it pushed toward her, Blayne's mind intending to slam its command into Breanna's body and knock her backward a good 20 feet from the impact, hopefully knocking her down on her ass. Drawing his shoulders, then, forward, he locked his telekinesis upon his own muscles, heightening his speed to a super-human level, once again. Without taking the time to even see if his attack had been effective, he took off in an explosive run, moving away from Breanna and toward where he figured the origin of his son's voice was. As fast as he was moving, he would only be gone for a moment or two, and would double back and return to his business with Breanna, once he made sure that his son wasn't actually here, in harm's way. His voice rang out like a distorted echo, as he moved through space, away from Bre, at a speed that closely rivaled the sound barrier. "Blayne??!! Blayne, where are you, son?!""

----------


## The Goddess

Everything was going to plan, within the demons mind anyways. Blayne was beginning to lose sense of what was going on with the current voice calling of his son, or so he would think. The unexpected then happened, a force pushed against her chest knocking her roughly back against the ground a few feet from where she was standing. The impact causing her head to jerk forwards and then backwards thumping the backside of her head against a large rock. This left the demon out of commission and Breanna left laying limb upon the ground.

As Breannas body laid upon the ground, the demon had other plans in store. Within the mind of Breanna, a scene was formed. Basically the land they were in, was now in Breannas thoughts. The only difference in this was the Demon faced Breanna, the only two within her mind. Each female faced each other. The demon was rather attractive, surprisingly enough to Breanna. Breanna had always figured the demon to be rather hideous, since the demon always used Breannas body to get to her husband.

The disturbing thing about all of this to Breanna was the simple fact if Blayne had laid eyes upon this demon in her true form, he may be tempted to do the unthinkable. Perking a brow to her thoughts, Breanna nudged them off. The demon stood with a smirk wile knowing all of Breannas thoughts. No words were spoken between the two, there was no need. Both knew another battle was about to come about.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

The world was a haze of velocity around him, streaks of foreground greenery rocketing by, amidst the slow crawl of the distant hills. Had he not been so light on his feet, they would have worn a trench into the ground beneath him, but it was the winds of his passing speed that ripped the grass and soil up, causing an expulsion of green and brown wake behind him as he as he ran, projecting himself forward with his telekinetic influence.  “Blayne?!” he continued to call out to his son. To any bystander, his body would have shot passed, fractions of a second before the sound of his voice. 

Nearly three-hundred yards away from Breanna, his pace slowed, momentarily. He was convinced that he had been tricked, and his son was nowhere within this barren field. Still at a supernatural speed, he arced around to the left, cutting a berm into the ground while changing directions, and hooked into a U-turn which sent him running back toward where he had left Breanna. Few seconds more passed, and he came back in range, seeing her sprawled down upon her back, seemingly not to have moved since he took off. Digging each approaching heel into the soil, he stepped himself to a stop, standing above her. It didn’t take him long to see the large rock that she had obviously fallen upon, and he knew this could either be a blessing or a curse. The first thing he did was lower himself to a knee, taking his index and middle fingers and placing them to her jugular. There was a pulse, and that was the best that he could ask for at this point him time. He thought about trying to rouse her, but didn’t want to take the chance of awakening the demon within her, instead. The best he could do, at this point, would be to use this time to try to gain some understanding of where they actually were. 

He scooped his arms beneath her, picking Breanna up and gently slinging her limp form over one of his shoulders. “Just hang on, babe,” he said, mostly to himself. “I’m going to find someway to get us the Hell out of here.” With a free arm, he picked up the rock that had done her in. He threw it into the air, launching it toward the dome that covered them, using his mind to propel it to the height of the glass ceiling. At that point, another telekinetic command split the rock in two, sending the two shards in opposite directions. Watching the rock pieces, he saw that one seemed to curve down toward the ground, while the other continued flying into the distance, discovering the curvature of the dome and determining that one side of the dome was actually closer than the other. 

Gathering his strength, he, once again, brought his telekinesis down upon his own body, suddenly taking off in the direction of the closest side of the dome, cutting another path in the earth beneath his feet while running as fast as his legs and mind could carry him.  Within seconds, he approached the wall that lined the dome, skidding himself to a stop while securing Breanna’s body with both hands. He looked both left and right, and decided to move to the right, again phasing out of the range of human visuals while continuing his supersonic sprint, running along the wall to see if he could find its end and, possibly, civilization beyond its borders.

----------


## The Goddess

Within Breannas mind, something was going terribly wrong. A battle within ones mind of good versuss evil. The outcome is never what one would expect. Many tricks can be played and many being dangerous. The demon began to slow move towards the right, curving her steps slightly. Her eyes never moved from Breannas. Within, what seemed a flash of light, the demon placed her forefinger and thumb under Breannas chin, nails piercing against the flesh of her cheeks. In an angered voice she began to speak I told you not to mess with me, but look what you have done. Blayne may not know it yet, but I could have easily avoided that fall, but something pulled me down, Breanna. That something was you.For a moment, the demon bit into her own lower lip, her eyes looking upwards trying to resist the urge for laughter. You see, Breanna, this is very simple to understand. I control you, everything about you.the demons eyes lowered, gazing once more to Breanna.

Lifting her right arm, Breanna pushed the demons arm away from her. (Reality leaving her with two drops of blood from the piercing of the demons nails upon her face)Breanna brought her lips to a curl into a smile I dont think that it is me who should worry about messing with you, it is you who should be the one worrying about messing with me. Breannas face turned into no expression at all. You dont control me and never will, if that disappoints you, then so be it. 

Breanna rose her right hand once more. The back of her hand crossing against the cheek of the demon You are in my world now, we play by my rules Just as she spoke those words, her frame was already twisting, sending her left hand towards the demons face as well.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(continued here)

----------

